# Original Pre-B Mags



## DBNORTH (May 5, 2020)

Does anyone have a line on or source for original pre-b magazines. I am looking for the flat folded metal bottom type, not the newer 11114 mags. I think I can get the 1114 mags but they seem a little pricey right now. Thanks


----------

